# Течение и стадии АНГБК



## Georg_I (21 Апр 2016)

Уважаемые врачи форума, помогите разобраться...

Заключение МРТ(кратко) - АНГБК 2ст., в передне-верхнем сегменте отделе головки субкортикально зона гипоинтенсивного сигнала 12*14 мм толщиной 3 мм, обширная зона перифокального отека, участков импрессии не выявлено.
Через 9 мес. - положительная динамика, отека нет, зоны гипоинтенсивного сигнала нет, нерезко выраженный поствоспалительный остеосклероз.

"Грызут" сомнения. Какой дальнейший сценарий развития процесса в головке?
Пройдет еще несколько месяцев, зона некроза трансформируется в зону остеосклероза и можно будет сказать, что тьфу-тьфу пронесло?
Или отсутствие гипоинтенсивного сигнала означает только ту стадию течения АНГБК, когда участок некроза подвергся рассасыванию и далее, со временем, возможно проседание головки с исходом в артроз?

Добавлю.

Насколько я знаю, кости нуждаются в механической нагрузке, да и мышцы восстанавливать нужно. На костылях я не ходил, но все равно мышцы бедра и ягодицы на больной ноге немного уменьшились. Начал приседать со штангой в машине Смита, постепенно довел вес до 100 кг, границы безопасной, на мой взгляд, нагрузки, т.к. мой вес 100. Мышцы держат, а вот сустав начинает болеть, причем через день после приседаний. Чувствую, что ногу нагружать нужно, но как правильно подобрать уровень нагрузки, чтобы не травмировать головку бедра, не знаю. Может я слишком тороплю события и надо набраться терпения.
Поэтому и задаю вопросы о том, что там в головке бедра происходит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2016)

Артроз там происходит, через 9 месяцев.


----------



## Georg_I (23 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Артроз там происходит, через 9 месяцев.



Артроз звучит утешительнее, чем некроз…

Разрешите, я переформулирую вопрос.
Механическая прочность головки, в данный момент, вследствие рассасывания некротизированного участка кости, снижена?

Как я понимаю, полноценного восстановления структуры кости не происходит даже у детей с болезнью Пертеса, а мне 52. Как минимум этим летом, скажем, погонять мяч с детьми для меня травмоопасно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2016)

И прочность, и конгруэнтность, и опорная площадь уменьшилась, и суставная жидкость меньше продуцируется, и хрящ истончился.
Но что у вас, надо посмотреть на свежих снимках -рентген, КТ.
А футбол?
Вы же в России, если нельзя, но очень хочется, то...
Немец бы, не стал.
Орднунг и дорогое лечение.
А вот много лфк, это немцу хорошо, а русскому... футбол и приседание со штангой.

С другой стороны, должна же быть хоть какая-то болячка в 52! года.

Доктор Ступин. 54 года.


----------



## Georg_I (23 Апр 2016)

Спасибо!
Доходчиво объяснили.
КТ, я так понимаю, информативнее чем рентген?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Спасибо!
> Доходчиво объяснили.
> КТ, я так понимаю, информативнее чем рентген?


особенно с реконструкцией, но подождите год.
У всякого процесса есть свой срок!
А пока задача не понимать, что там, а сделать так чтобы там было поменьше.


----------



## Georg_I (23 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А пока задача не понимать, что там, а сделать так чтобы там было поменьше.


А нет ли у Вас какого-нибудь секрета - что сделать, чтобы было поменьше? 
Персонально для тех, кому за 50...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2016)

Есть.
Разум.
А так - лфк, физиотерапия, плазма, Гируан.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (23 Апр 2016)

ой у вас тоже был ангбк? 
как здорово что динамика положительная)
у меня вопрос- у вас были боли не в суставе а в мышцах ? как вы вообще поняли что надо идти на мрт


----------



## Georg_I (23 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> как вы вообще поняли что надо идти на мрт



Это целая история. Невролог почему-то не заподозрил, что проблема с ТБС. Хотя МРТ заключение - нерезко выраженный остеохондроз поясничного отдела, - в моем возрасте, скорее комплимент, чем проблема. На ногу наступать было крайне болезненно, нога периодически вообще не подчинялась, при ходьбе буквально волочил ее за собой. Машиной пользовался только, чтобы доехать до дачи, при этом ногу на педаль сцепления приходилось ставить рукой…

Сам я о такой болезни, как АНГБК, ранее никогда не слышал.

На консультации у второго невролога, буквально клещами вытащил ,что неврологии у меня, дающей такую симптоматику, нет.

Боль нарастала, уже не мог спать, сутками сидел в Интернете в поисках ответа. Несмотря на наличие в домашней библиотеке атласа анатомии, открытием для меня стало, что у нас оказывается есть подвздошно-крестцовое соединение – никак не мог разобраться, как оно устроено и что там может болеть. Предположил, что может быть проблема все-таки в этом загадочном КПС, боль ощущалась в тот период всегда сзади, где-то в этом районе. МРТ тазобедренных сделал за компанию, на всякий случай (смешно теперь вспоминать – в прайсе на МРТ увидел такую позицию и долго раздумывал, делать – не делать).
С КПС то все оказалось в порядке, а ТБС… Вот так, «методом научного тыка»…

Что касается мышечных болей и спазмов. Подробнее отвечу в вашей теме. Здесь выскажу общие личные соображения, основанные на собственном опыте и изучении медицинской литературы. Клинические проявления АНГБК разнообразны. Описан случай, когда академик, медицинское светило, безуспешно лечил коленный сустав, тогда как у него был АНГБК, но в ТБС болевых ощущений не было. Выяснилось это позже, когда уже головка разрушилась, и после успешной операции эндопротезирования исчезли и боли в колене.
Разнообразие мышечных и иных симптомов зависит от конкретного человека, видимо, от его типа нервной системы, и первопричиной является раздражение каких-то рецепторов в кости.
Мне случайно попала на глаза книга Оливера Сакса «Нога, как точка опоры», как раз в тот период, когда ощущения в ноге начали жить своей собственной и непонятной жизнью. Случай самого О.Сакса неинтересен (для врача невролога он слишком уж неадекватно реагировал на свои ощущения), но информация, приведенная в книге, почерпнутая автором из личных бесед и переписки с известным советским нейрохирургом Лурией, помогли мне не так болезненно пережить эти моменты.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (23 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Это целая история. Невролог почему-то не заподозрил, что проблема с ТБС. Хотя МРТ заключение - нерезко выраженный остеохондроз поясничного отдела, - в моем возрасте, скорее комплимент, чем проблема. На ногу наступать было крайне болезненно, нога периодически вообще не подчинялась, при ходьбе буквально волочил ее за собой. Машиной пользовался только, чтобы доехать до дачи, при этом ногу на педаль сцепления приходилось ставить рукой…
> 
> Сам я о такой болезни, как АНГБК, ранее никогда не слышал.
> 
> ...


Понятно .. Просто у меня тоже локализация боли в пояснице и кпс больше , в ягодице . Там много триггеров .. Но я склоняюсь все таки что это не от сустава . 
А подвижность у вас сохранялась ?  Повороты , ротации


----------



## Georg_I (23 Апр 2016)

Я проделал тест, предложенный Доктором Ступиным в вашей теме.
При этом, при отведении бедер наружу и наружной ротации - сильные боли в паху с обеих(!) сторон. Заметьте, отека в головке по данным МРТ у меня уже нет.
Я повторное МРТ сделал раньше запланированного срока из-за болей в здоровой ноге. Не хочу вас пугать, но более чем в 50% случаев, АНГБК со временем развивается и во втором суставе.
При всем многообразии и изменчивости симптоматики, один симптом у меня присутствует всегда - боль при подъеме ноги во внутренней части бедра в районе паховой складки, а также при ротации бедра наружу. От выраженности боли зависит высота подъема ноги. Если тянуть ногу руками, то могу дотянуть до груди, независимо от болевых ощущений в паху - т.е. непосредственно в суставе ограниченности нет.
На тренажере для отведения бедер наружу - ставлю максимальный вес без проблем и болевых ощущений. Но там внутренние мышцы бедра незадействованны.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (23 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Я проделал тест, предложенный Доктором Ступиным в вашей теме.
> При этом, при отведении бедер наружу и наружной ротации - сильные боли в паху с обеих(!) сторон. Заметьте, отека в головке по данным МРТ у меня уже нет.
> Я повторное МРТ сделал раньше запланированного срока из-за болей в здоровой ноге. Не хочу вас пугать, но более чем в 50% случаев, АНГБК со временем развивается и во втором суставе.
> При всем многообразии и изменчивости симптоматики, один симптом у меня присутствует всегда - боль при подъеме ноги во внутренней части бедра в районе паховой складки, а также при ротации бедра наружу. От выраженности боли зависит высота подъема ноги. Если тянуть ногу руками, то могу дотянуть до груди, независимо от болевых ощущений в паху - т.е. непосредственно в суставе ограниченности нет.
> На тренажере для отведения бедер наружу - ставлю максимальный вес без проблем и болевых ощущений. Но там внутренние мышцы бедра незадействованны.


Все таки у меня не некроз был а отек .. Это немного другое хоть и одна из стадии .. Боли были только от синовита ) про вторую ногу знаю так как вконтакте есть целая группа таких больных , кто то борется кто то заменил сустав уже в 23 года ) 
Но боли у меня не похожи на суставные . Больше мышечного характера .

Группа называется Асептический некроз  если интересно можете там рассказать о своем опыте) там есть человек кто сам с собой работал , изучил кучу методик и вытащил из этой болячки ) пациент ставший врачом уже мне кажется

Я так поняла что надо просто отслеживать самой по мрт динамику. Потому что врачи ничего не хотят делать , у нас в Самаре . Хотя судя по отзывам о лечении в других городах , у нас очень большая артиллерия против нач стадий некроза : барокамера, гравитационная установка Котельникова, физио , бассейн . 
Другим ничего не делали. В Цито очень хорошо лечат , у них методика : бифосфонаты и остеогенон , костыли ) в Новосибирске : перфторан в сустав ) 
Короче выходы есть пока нет компрессии головки кости


----------



## Georg_I (23 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> Больше мышечного характера .


Исходя из личного опыта, могу сказать, что периодически происходит такая "игра" мышц бедра и ягодиц, что разбираться в этой "каше" симптомов дело просто неблагодарное. Хотел сказать в вашей теме, но раз уж беседуем здесь -  вот вы съездите к кинезиологу, проведете мышечное тестирование. А через неделю, то же тестирование может дать уже другой результат.  По вашим постам тоже складывается впечатление, что симптоматика крайне переменчива.
Я более двух месяцев уже не хромал. Несколько дней назад, случайно при резком движении зацепился стопой за препятствие, при этом резко ротировалось бедро наружу, сильная боль в паху, результат - несколько дней опять прихрамываю.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (23 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Исходя из личного опыта, могу сказать, что периодически происходит такая "игра" мышц бедра и ягодиц, что разбираться в этой "каше" симптомов дело просто неблагодарное. Хотел сказать в вашей теме, но раз уж беседуем здесь -  вот вы съездите к кинезиологу, проведете мышечное тестирование. А через неделю, то же тестирование может дать уже другой результат.  По вашим постам тоже складывается впечатление, что симптоматика крайне переменчива.
> Я более двух месяцев уже не хромал. Несколько дней назад, случайно при резком движении зацепился стопой за препятствие, при этом резко ротировалось бедро наружу, сильная боль в паху, результат - несколько дней опять прихрамываю.


Эх.. Тогда МРТ должно быть просто идеальным чтобы исключить боли от сустава ))) по другому так и будет путаница . У Меня просто еще грыжа l5s1. Она тоже коварная . Не поймешь что больше дает проблем .


----------



## Georg_I (23 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> пациент ставший врачом уже мне кажется


Нет уж, увольте - становиться врачом не хочу, при всем уважении к этой профессии...
Забыть бы вообще все это как кошмарный сон.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (23 Апр 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Нет уж, увольте - становиться врачом не хочу, при всем уважении к этой профессии...
> Забыть бы вообще все это как кошмарный сон.


С нашими врачами , сам больше знаешь чем они . По крайней мере у нас в городе так . Я сама рассказывала как меня лечить

А один светила не спрашивая вколол гормоны. Я и одернуть ногу не успела . На вопрос : что вкололи ? Ответ : вам не зачем знать .


----------



## Georg_I (23 Апр 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> С нашими врачами , сам больше знаешь чем они


Не поддержу вас в этом мнении, извините...
Но разбираться в болезни, раз уж такое случилось, все-таки нужно.
Чтобы выбирать из всех возможных вариантов терапии, а не только ту, которую предлагают в конкретном лечебном учреждении. У вас "карма" в этом отношении оказалась благоприятной - вовремя костыли, барокамера, гравитационная установка, - как знать, как развивался бы процесс в головке без этих мер.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (30 Апр 2016)

хотела спросить может вы знаете-гипер интенсивный сигнал о чем говорит?
потому что вроде гипо- это отек...но и гипер пишут-отек


----------



## Georg_I (1 Май 2016)

Анастасия19922 написал(а):


> может вы знаете-гипер интенсивный сигнал о чем говорит?


Только в самых общих чертах. Читал, что кости мумии на рентгенограмме выглядят также, как и кости живого человека. Поэтому рентгенография неэффективна на ранних стадиях АНГБК.
МРТ может отличить омертвевшую костную ткань от живой. Гипоинтенсивный сигнал и на Т1 и на Т2 - от зоны некроза, а гиперинтенсивный на Т2 - от отека, более интенсивный сигнал вследствие избыточной жидкости в костном мозге. Выпот в суставной щели тоже дает гиперинтенсивный сигнал на Т2.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (1 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Только в самых общих чертах. Читал, что кости мумии на рентгенограмме выглядят также, как и кости живого человека. Поэтому рентгенография неэффективна на ранних стадиях АНГБК.
> МРТ может отличить омертвевшую костную ткань от живой. Гипоинтенсивный сигнал и на Т1 и на Т2 - от зоны некроза, а гиперинтенсивный на Т2 - от отека, более интенсивный сигнал вследствие избыточной жидкости в костном мозге. Выпот в суставной щели тоже дает гиперинтенсивный сигнал на Т2.


Эх. Думаю не рано ли я бросила костыли


----------



## Georg_I (1 Май 2016)

Большинство врачей считает, что костыли нужны только в острый период. Чем длиннее период на костылях, тем больше потом проблем с восстановлением мышечного тонуса слабонагружаемой ноги.


----------



## Анастасия19922 (2 Май 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Большинство врачей считает, что костыли нужны только в острый период. Чем длиннее период на костылях, тем больше потом проблем с восстановлением мышечного тонуса слабонагружаемой ноги.


В  Цито строго 3 месяца .. А я месяц носила и то пол дня. Поэтому и остался отек чуть чуть


----------



## Georg_I (7 Май 2016)

*Анастасия19922*, не думайте о костылях.
Вы в настоящий момент не хромаете?
Можно начать скандинавскую ходьбу, опора на палки несколько разгружает суставы, но личного опыта у меня нет.
Я катаюсь на самокате. Начал еще, когда сильно прихрамывал.
Если заинтересуетесь, пишите, расскажу как выбрать самокат.


----------

